# Hello newbie from Virginia!



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Hello from NOVA =)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gibbsgirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello!


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm from Richmond, nice to meet ya!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gibbsgirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Hello Lioness!


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Me too! (West and south of Richmond!)


----------



## Gibbsgirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Where in Nova are you from Greyray? I grew up in Nova.


----------



## Gibbsgirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice to meet you Maura!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

welcome to the fourm from ny


----------



## Gibbsgirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Thanks L.D... nice to meet you.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

We are in the Manassas/Warrenton area
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gibbsgirl (Sep 9, 2012)

My grandma lives in Manassas... I grew up in Prince William County. Boarded all over Nova... many years at Quantico. (when it was a government/private stable).


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!!


----------



## Gibbsgirl (Sep 9, 2012)

HorseLovinLady said:


> Welcome!!


 Thanks HLL.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

what kinda riding you do ? I spend most of my time training at Petersburg battlefield, South of richmond right off 95, bout a 10 mile trail,


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gibbsgirl said:


> My grandma lives in Manassas... I grew up in Prince William County. Boarded all over Nova... many years at Quantico. (when it was a government/private stable).


I took lessons there way back when it was run by the Marines and then I boarded there later when I worked there... It was a great place, it's a shame it's just a "club" now.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm closer to Lynchburg than Richmond, but know the area well. I also spent most of my teenage and young adult years in NOVA. Had lots of friends in Manassas, Quantico, Aquia Harbor, Woodbridge, and Dale City, and still have family in Stafford and Fredericksburg.


----------



## Gibbsgirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> what kinda riding you do ? I spend most of my time training at Petersburg battlefield, South of richmond right off 95, bout a 10 mile trail,


I am currently looking for a ride. Trying to get back in the saddle. I have ridden dressage, hunter, western and saddle seat.


----------



## Gibbsgirl (Sep 9, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm closer to Lynchburg than Richmond, but know the area well. I also spent most of my teenage and young adult years in NOVA. Had lots of friends in Manassas, Quantico, Aquia Harbor, Woodbridge, and Dale City, and still have family in Stafford and Fredericksburg.


Know all those places very well. I grew up in Dumfries/Quantico area. Kept my horse various places in most of those cities.


----------



## Gibbsgirl (Sep 9, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> I took lessons there way back when it was run by the Marines and then I boarded there later when I worked there... It was a great place, it's a shame it's just a "club" now.


 
What years were you there? I boarded and worked there as well. It was a wonderful place!


----------

